# Adjusting back to normal life



## Johny

I recently just got into a relationship and housed up after four years on the road solid .
I was wondering if anyone else has ever had problems adjusting back to normal life and food and relationships.
Like I don't feel I fit in with anyone , it feels weird staying in one place and food upsets my stomach .
I haven't unpacked my pack in two months and I still sleep with a knife.
I've been stressed beyond belief and just on edge.
I guess I'm a little ruff around the edges and have a quick temper now and it just feels strange doing family things and being around kids and doing family activities ect.
Trying to adjust and trying to hold on to this relationship , but IDK if I've actually hanged so much that I'm doomed to just drift forever.
I've traveled most of my life on and off but four years solid was my longest trip.
I was around a ton of drugs death murder and just shady ppl and now I just look at everyone like there trying to lie or steal even if there not .
Kind of looking for a way to turn it off and don't know how


----------



## travelingheathen

No Dr. Phil here, but learning to trust again is a real bitch.


----------



## Johny

Yeah man, everything is way tuffer than I thought.
Of course I didn't mean to be out for four years either


----------



## travelingheathen

Right on. Life is tough in any sense; on the road, in the woods, on the street, housed up. No matter the environment in which we dwell it seems the trait we all here have in common is the ability to adapt to the situation.


----------



## Johny

I've always been good at that


----------



## DuHastMich

It's a bitch decompressing after that long on the road. Hell, it was fucked up for me when I was beating the backroads in my 20s and would come off the road for a few months to gather some money. 

Keep your mind as occupied as possible. Even if you're doing menial shit like washing dishes, researching for your next venture or working some day labor, keeping yourself busy and making each day different will help you adjust from road life to tied-up life.


----------



## Johny

DuHastMich said:


> It's a bitch decompressing after that long on the road. Hell, it was fucked up for me when I was beating the backroads in my 20s and would come off the road for a few months to gather some money.
> 
> Keep your mind as occupied as possible. Even if you're doing menial shit like washing dishes, researching for your next venture or working some day labor, keeping yourself busy and making each day different will help you adjust from road life to tied-up life.


----------



## Deleted member 14481

Things don't have to happen in a hurry. It sounds like your stressed out and anxious. Is it really just decompressing from traveling for so long, or are there deeper concerns?


----------



## Johny

Well I have both , just got contacted by my son after 18 years this week and going through some relationship stuff.
Plus I've had anxiety PTSD and depression since 1997 .
There is allot going on


----------



## MetalBryan

Volunteering locally in some way helping people living rough will give you an opportunity to feel useful. Maybe you'll form connections with people you have more in common with than the "new life" folks you're worrying about.


----------



## Dayoldpizza

Transitioning even for a few months in a housing situation to long term can be a mental struggle.. since seeing the system of class separation all over being on foot & labeled as a transient makes it easy to feel trapped. Usually it's when looking for a job, just remember society's mind games are real, placing you low on the totem pole for work,housing & a low self esteem/self worth from the monetary system. Do not let this strategy fool you ...that's how they win.
Keep your self busy, ride a bicycle, read books,art projects, make wheat paste posters, silkscreen, garden etc etc ... heavily recommend a way to exert energy.
Good luck


----------



## Johny

MetalBryan said:


> Volunteering locally in some way helping people living rough will give you an opportunity to feel useful. Maybe you'll form connections with people you have more in common with than the "new life" folks you're worrying about.


The new life folks I'm worried about are the woman I'm engaged to and her kids


----------



## Johny

Dayoldpizza said:


> Transitioning even for a few months in a housing situation to long term can be a mental struggle.. since seeing the system of class separation all over being on foot & labeled as a transient makes it easy to feel trapped. Usually it's when looking for a job, just remember society's mind games are real, placing you low on the totem pole for work,housing & a low self esteem/self worth from the monetary system. Do not let this strategy fool you ...that's how they win.
> Keep your self busy, ride a bicycle, read books,art projects, make wheat paste posters, silkscreen, garden etc etc ... heavily recommend a way to exert energy.
> Good luck


I'm wanting to start playing bass again and all I have right now is video games lol


----------



## Coywolf

Did you ever hop freight? Railfanning might be a good hobby to keep you out there but still be able to go home at night.

I'm fucking weirded out every season when I go back to work and get housed up. But I know I can get back out there again.

This was my BIGGEST fear when I started traveling. That I would get accustomed, and addicted. It happened. I'm gonna roll with it....


----------



## Johny

Coywolf said:


> Did you ever hop freight? Railfannig might be a good hobby to keep you out there but still be able to go home at night.
> 
> I'm fucking weirded out every season when I go back to work and get housed up. But I know I can get back out there again.
> 
> This was my BIGGEST fear when I started traveling. That I would get accustomed, and addicted. It happened. I'm gonna roll with it....


Oh yeah I hopped lol


----------



## OBIWAN616

I am sentenced to a job and live at a halfway house, and yes THEY WILL get you from anywhere, I know from experience, I could never live a "normal" life unless sentenced by a court of law with prison time over my head, once you live the life of freedom, why ever go back??????????


----------



## Johny

I feel you are right [QUO


OBIWAN616 said:


> I am sentenced to a job and live at a halfway house, and yes THEY WILL get you from anywhere, I know from experience, I could never live a "normal" life unless sentenced by a court of law with prison time over my head, once you live the life of freedom, why ever go back??????????


TE="OBIWAN616, post: 265418, member: 23478"]I am sentenced to a job and live at a halfway house, and yes THEY WILL get you from anywhere, I know from experience, I could never live a "normal" life unless sentenced by a court of law with prison time over my head, once you live the life of freedom, why ever go back??????????[/QUOTE]


----------



## Johny

Johny said:


> Oh yeah I hopped lol


----------



## Johny

Man i think I'm loosing my fucking mind , seriously thinking of ditching house girl kids job and hopping west again


----------



## Dmac

Hope it gets better for you. I find getting stoned helps with being housed up.


----------



## BusGypsy

There's been times where I feel "feral" compared to other people; not fitting in.


----------



## Johny

BusGypsy said:


> There's been times where I feel "feral" compared to other people; not fitting in.


Yeah I been going back and forth with that alot lately.
I'm actually sitting here on the couch with my sleeping bag thinking about sleeping in the yard.
It's like I can't breathe in here.


----------



## Johny

Just an update, im doing better , I pretty much don't leave home now but am adjusted to at least not thinking I have to constantly move.
I still IDK think of everything as I would if I was still traveling though .
Every bit of spare money I get I'm thinking of what gear I need lol.
I hardly drink now and actually get to sleep in so that's kinda nice.
Not really I guess so parinoid about everything.


----------



## Pate123

Hey man, I can relate. I went from hopping and hitching for a year to getting extradited and then prison for two more. Not to give my life story, but I got out recently and everything is fucking wack. What has helped me is physical exercise, playing an instrument, weed, this blog, and sex. The biggest problem for me is talking to people and close relationships. so I started looking for it, and usually if I'm super blunt with them, it works out or they fuck off cause they're a cunt. Try to find someone you mix with easily. But I'm on parole and can't hop out or leave. That's my two cents. I hope this helped, you're not alone.


----------



## Johny

Pate123 said:


> Hey man, I can relate. I went from hopping and hitching for a year to getting extradited and then prison for two more. Not to give my life story, but I got out recently and everything is fucking wack. What has helped me is physical exercise, playing an instrument, weed, this blog, and sex. The biggest problem for me is talking to people and close relationships. so I started looking for it, and usually if I'm super blunt with them, it works out or they fuck off cause they're a cunt. Try to find someone you mix with easily. But I'm on parole and can't hop out or leave. That's my two cents. I hope this helped, you're not alone.


----------



## Johny

Yeah I'm in a tiny Town in Nebraska , im from Montana so don't know anyone for 1000 miles but my girl , kinda just stay shut up in this house .but things are starting to chill and I'm getting used to life again.
Still want to get out and hop.
But hopefully I get another bass here soon and will have that to do.


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks

Johny said:


> Well I have both , just got contacted by my son after 18 years this week and going through some relationship stuff.
> Plus I've had anxiety PTSD and depression since 1997 .
> There is allot going on




I think you could get counseling. It helped me a lot. There might be some Medicare/low cost options if you look up a state clinic. 

I’m having trouble adjusting too but it’s just boredom from the monotony. I wish you the best


----------



## ElonMusksButtcheeks

Johny said:


> Yeah I'm in a tiny Town in Nebraska , im from Montana so don't know anyone for 1000 miles but my girl , kinda just stay shut up in this house .but things are starting to chill and I'm getting used to life again.
> Still want to get out and hop.
> But hopefully I get another bass here soon and will have that to do.



That’s cool! What type of music do you play/what band do you like?


----------



## benton

Maybe you are an introvert?


----------

